# Sweetheart (:



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

My nigi girl Sweetheart has only a little over 4 weeks until she is due! I am very excited and she is just starting to bag up now. She is due November 6th bred to my nigi buck Charlie. Sweetheart is from a set of quints and can't wait to see how many she has.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

aww she looks sweet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. She was actually very angry in this picture. I was at a show and before we got her first owner sold her through an apparently ignorant salebarn. The salebarn put a scrapies tag in her ear even though she was registered and tatooed. Thank goodness the tag didn't go through the tatoo. But I removed it and cleaned her ear. She was MAD!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, mad or not, she is very pretty.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. She got grand champion senior Nigerian dwarf, I am very proud of her


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

she is starting to bag up now


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pregnant belly


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty girl. I will be anxious to hear how many she has.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Me too! I am going crazy!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

What a pretty girl she is! How does twin does sound?:stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl , congratulations and good luck with her kidding  Keep us posted !
What does your boy Charlie look like ? Just trying to picture what her kids will look like 
Very exciting time for you , enjoy the wait and maybe re read the doe code of honor , lol...
We will be here for you when your ready to pull your hair out from loss of sleep from hourly barn checks ..........oh the joy


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. Twins sound wonderful


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol. I will try to prevent some craziness by having a barn cam set up. I will touch up on the doe code. (; Charlie is a black and white paint with blue eyes


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Charlie and Sweetheart the day she was bred.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

she was so not pregnant


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice boy ! Your going to have some beautiful babies  Thanks for sharing the pictures !
Barn cams are invaluable during kidding season ! If you can , definitely get yourself one , you will save on miles of going back and forth checking on her , lol...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have one it's just we took it down for off season so nothing happened. It was good we did cause we had a fire. I just have to convince my dad to hook it back up now


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

New pics from today


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's getting big , lol.. you have a very nice set up there btw


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. It used to be our hay shed when we had 10 head of cattle, 3 horses, 15 goats, and 20 sheep. We needed a lot of hay. Now it is just me showing so we have cut way back.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

We just got home from state fair... and glad we are too be home. Sweetheart has really bagged up and dilated over the past few days and I will have to get some better pics tomorrow. Here we are showing... 3rd and 4th place in the shows. I figure that's not half bad for a dry doe.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are some pics from today. Major development of udder in the past few days, dialation, and she has really sunk in. She is more dialated than some of my does were at the beginning of their labor


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

More bagged up today. Only 11 days until day 145. She is grumpy! Maybe it was the weather (it's been yucky chilly and rainy) or just the babies kicking her. Sorry for the bad pics. She was not cooperative.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Update on Sweetheart. She is due Nov 5 I can't believe thats only 6 days! I went ahead and gave her a kidding clip and shaved her udder.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely, happy kidding.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! She is due Thursday but I want her to wait until friday around 4pm when i get home from school. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, goats can be brats and not kid when we want them to. I hope she will wait.

Happy kidding, she is a pretty girl and can't wait to see those cute kids.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is due one day before roulette! They are so close! Would be so cute if they kidded on the same day haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That would be awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be neat.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Random Cdt question. She is due Thursday can I give the shot tomorrow?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

You can give her the cd/t vaccine now but I'd probably wait until after she kids. I wouldn't stress her with a vaccine so close to kidding. You need to give the vaccine 4 to 6 weeks before the due date to give the dam time to make the antibodies that can then be passed to the kids though the colostrum.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, thank you. How soon can the kids have it?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sweetheart is all set up. She has straw down, her light set up, a makeshift kidding heat barrel made out of a trashcan. My original barrel melted in a bunny barn fire we had this spring. She is looking really good, like she still feels good. I usually have had does who had a bunch of kids and they started getting toxemia this close to thier due dates. Really excited!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are some pics of her pen. And her. She looks like she has dropped to me and she is kind of getting that broken tailed look.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She says it's a hard life being this pregnant!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She's looking close. Her pen looks great.

On the cd/t, I usually give the vaccine at 4 weeks old and again at 8. If your disbudding, they will need a shot of tetanus antitoxin the day you disbud.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome, thank you. It's been since May and my brain has decided not y too cooperate


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any more guesses on how many she will have? I have had several goat people I trust tell they think two or three but I have had several people on Facebook tell me yesterday will get a single.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think she'll have twins. She sure is pretty.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah twins.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I hope so!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think she will be having them soon. Her ligs are almost gone but also really stretched out wide at the base and her hooha is open all the time. I would guess we will have kids by Wednesday night.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Udder is filling pretty fast


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking closer.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think she is going to beat my roulette! Can't wait to see what your girl has! She looks close. How exciting!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

lol I hope she gives me a doe


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll guess that she's going to give you twin doelings.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That is my favorite kind of guess lol. Charlie's crop of kids last year 10 kids 6 does 4 bucks so maybe I will get a girl.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ligs are gone, udder is way bigger so looks like we will have kiddos soon. Is it possible that a doe could actually follow through and give birth on her due date?! Lol maybe Sweetheart doesn't know tge doe code....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

good luck! Waiting with baited breath...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol thanks


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I believe she is in early labor. Very affectionate, arching back, looking at belly... here we go


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Streaming! Should have kids soon


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Ooh, can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Boy girl twins! Will get better pics later but more white is boy and darker is girl. Both have blue eyes!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh congrats! They are so cute!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute! Glad the kidding went well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys! So did I win Bree?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww adorable  
Congratulations , glad everything went well


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! Me too


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Woo hoo congratulations on the beautiful twins


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesomely adorable! Congratulations!!! Just out of curiosity, just how much do those little buggers weigh? Congrats to Sweetheart on a job well done!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're so cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so much, the doe weighed 4lbs and the buck 4 1/2 lbs


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

wow! Little tykes! I have a FF Nubian we're looking for kids from probably in about 6 weeks...but she's small....about Sweetheart's size...I haven't a clue what to expect! Hopefully we can learn from Sweetheart's experience. Thanks for sharing so much detail. Hope she and the kids continue to do well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you and that's why I love this forum! I have learned so much through others experiences! Good luck with your girl


----------

